

Hacking on Google Drive/DropBox - avnerner

Looking for ideas or suggestions for a day worth of task to implement (and open source) on top of a file sharing service's SDK such as DropBox or Google Drive. Not looking for a business opportunity, just a learning exercise and maybe make someone, somewhere, happier.
Any ideas?
======
smoody
what about a file sync between the two services?

~~~
avnerner
Interesting suggestion. Will explore and consider, thanks !

